# A Long Weekend



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, three days of showing has done me in!! I did start out with an acute back injury and bulging L4-5 discs plus an abscessed tooth. Anyone in their right mind would have stayed home in bed!

I think there were only two in Filly's Maturity class. Maybe more but, I think two. We did not win but got the wooden plaque anyway for the placement. She showed really well finally! Fill is very spirited and strong-willed. The last months with her home, I worked really hard to ger her to settle in to the ring training. A good correction from the handler just once ans she went around like a lady!

The two specialty shows she won Am Bred class and looked good. Happy with that and her first Am Bred class wins? Some good competition at the futurity weekend. 

Still thinking I may put her up to mature for awhile.she is not real mature looking and only coming up on second birthday.

So glad to be home! Until, I ran into my baby Sheltie pup who has begun to give the Catahoula and Hogan holy heck! Who or what does he think he is?!?


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Was you at the show in INDY?


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats on your placement! I love those Futurity/Maturity plaques!! 
My girl Cara Mia (shown in my profile picture) took until she was about 3 - 3.5 yrs to fully mature. She got her first major reserve when young out of the Novice class, was not shown again until early last year and got her first point and Breed win. 
She just now is truly ready, and her first weekend back out is next weekend!
Our lines mature SLOW though.....


----------

